# The Foldup Whirlpool



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

More pics here. I can see this catching on in high rise buildings, as the older ones have rather small bathrooms and designers are always trying to gain space.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Defiantly an interesting concept. I don't see it catching on because it's likely to be pricey enough that those who can afford it would be able to just move into a larger place. It also seems like it would have to be placed a couple feet out from the wall. In their picture of it folded it seems if you actually folded it down in that position you would hit the wall.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Marlin said:


> Defiantly an interesting concept. I don't see it catching on because it's likely to be pricey enough that those who can afford it would be able to just move into a larger place. It also seems like it would have to be placed a couple feet out from the wall. In their picture of it folded it seems if you actually folded it down in that position you would hit the wall.


The market I work in would not consider that pricey even if the price tag was ten grand.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know your market but around here if someone has ten grand to dump on a foldable bath tub they usually have the money to buy a larger place where a conventional tub will fit.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Marlin said:


> I don't know your market but around here if someone has ten grand to dump on a foldable bath tub they usually have the money to buy a larger place where a conventional tub will fit.


It's all about having an address on Lake Shore Drive.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The market I work in would not consider that pricey even if the price tag was ten grand.


Correct! when you consider that people will drop 15 grand on the Ed McMahon tub with the door. Wow what a great concept. Fantastic for some of the small condos owned by the wealthy at the beach. Sort of the murphy bed of the bathtub world, brilliant concept.


----------



## bathpro62 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, nice tub. Seems practical for tight space situations.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

bathpro62 said:


> Wow, nice tub. Seems practical for tight space situations.


Hi batpro62

How about an intro from you.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Hi batpro62
> 
> How about an intro from you.


Generally speaking SPAMMERS bypass the intros.

Mark


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Generally speaking SPAMMERS bypass the intros.
> 
> Mark


We are checking it out.


----------

